# Titanium Backup Pro woes on Charge only?



## aznxk3vi17 (Sep 13, 2011)

Before I upgraded to TiB Pro, I had no problems; the program worked as intended. However, after upgrading to pro, I have more problems than it solves. After asking around, it seems that I am the only one out of the people I know with this issue. I am also the only one with a Charge.

My main problems are that restoring apps sometimes freezes up. A few apps might restore, some may never. What is inevitable is that the app will fail to restore any more apps, and will never restore anything until I reboot. Yes, I have processing mode to Indirect, and yes, I've tried with USB debugging, on or off.

The result is that it takes me hours to restore my phone to working condition upon flashing new roms. Yes, I do let Google sync whatever apps I have before turning to TiB.

Does anybody else have this issue with the Charge? Is there a setting that I'm overlooking? I can't be the only one having restoring woes.

Asking in the Charge forums because I feel it may be phone-specific.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

aznxk3vi17 said:


> Before I upgraded to TiB Pro, I had no problems; the program worked as intended. However, after upgrading to pro, I have more problems than it solves. After asking around, it seems that I am the only one out of the people I know with this issue. I am also the only one with a Charge.
> 
> My main problems are that restoring apps sometimes freezes up. A few apps might restore, some may never. What is inevitable is that the app will fail to restore any more apps, and will never restore anything until I reboot. Yes, I have processing mode to Indirect, and yes, I've tried with USB debugging, on or off.
> 
> ...


 I've had this problem as well...one thing a found that help with restoring some apps is to restore app only..then when it restores I restore data..this has work for me...ps after installing TiBu and before re-installing apps I found it helps to reboot first..hope this helps..


----------



## Mefloump (Jul 28, 2011)

Do you get a message when you first start TB? You need to enable debugging mode. Will make TB work correctly.


----------



## aznxk3vi17 (Sep 13, 2011)

cujo6801 said:


> I've had this problem as well...one thing a found that help with restoring some apps is to restore app only..then when it restores I restore data..this has work for me...ps after installing TiBu and before re-installing apps I found it helps to reboot first..hope this helps..


It's reassuring to know I'm not the only one with this issue. I'll try your modus operandi next time I wipe.


----------



## kart38 (Oct 10, 2011)

I was always under the impression that you shouldn't use TB to restore apps, only their data. Maybe that was just for system apps? Either way, I always just download the app from the market then restore all my data using TB. Never had any problems doing it that way.

Jason


----------



## wyllic (Sep 5, 2011)

I use my backup pro, never had a single problem with it plus the ui is much cleaner and simpler and it's fast.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## bludevil35 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've run into the same problems. Takes a long time to restore apps, I thought I was doing something wrong. I'll try the reboot before restoring apps as well next time.


----------



## CaptTrips (Jun 10, 2011)

Im leaning towards it being an issue with tb from a few versions back as its been multiple roms and never had this issue till a few weeks ago


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

1 more thing that I found that helps I have root tools and it has fixer permission I run that and it helps too


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have only experienced this problem with restoring apps on EP3HA. I did not have that problem prior to that ROM. I'm not saying it is ROM specific, just saying that I have had a Charge and Titanium Backup Pro working great until recently.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

"quarky42 said:


> I have only experienced this problem with restoring apps on EP3HA. I did not have that problem prior to that ROM. I'm not saying it is ROM specific, just saying that I have had a Charge and Titanium Backup Pro working great until recently.


 now that you mention it ..same here


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

I had a good restore, and then something I restored caused the launcher to crash repeatedly, so I wiped and started to restore more selectively.... this time it hung on the restore process. I suppose I should pull the logcat and try and dig through it, but I don't really have time to mess with it right now to troubleshoot. I'm not real happy with this combination of ROM + Titanium Backup....I don't think it is really either ones "fault" in particular...just an untested combination. It isn't like Titanium Backup has developed or troubleshot for this version. I just wish there was an easier way to report. The App doesn't hang / freeze completely (it still runs in the background) it just stops restoring the apps. I've tried restoring just apps and apps+data and haven't really found much of a difference. I'm going to try letting the Market / Google account auto download most of my apps, Amazon market manual reinstall my apps...then I'll restore my data manually and see if that works.


----------



## LANAtron (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear that. I've never had an issue restoring my apps. However, I always backup apps only and never system data. And I never restore system data (apps only) as weird stuff seems to happen.

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piercing Heavens (Aug 19, 2011)

Never had one issue with Titanium Backup. I make sure to download the "Pro" version first before the actual app.

I always backup and restore the App + Data.


----------



## lane32x (Aug 1, 2011)

"aznxk3vi17 said:


> Before I upgraded to TiB Pro, I had no problems; the program worked as intended. However, after upgrading to pro, I have more problems than it solves. After asking around, it seems that I am the only one out of the people I know with this issue. I am also the only one with a Charge.
> 
> My main problems are that restoring apps sometimes freezes up. A few apps might restore, some may never. What is inevitable is that the app will fail to restore any more apps, and will never restore anything until I reboot. Yes, I have processing mode to Indirect, and yes, I've tried with USB debugging, on or off.
> 
> ...


You didn't backup your system files as well,did you? Seems that it works better when restoring JUST apps and data.


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

Usually I just restore Apps and App Data only. On EP1W I experimented with restoring system data and it worked fine. On EP1H I have tried both ways and experienced the same problem regardless. The first time I restored system data. This latest time (probably 4th or 5th try, and others) I have restored only Apps and App Data.

While restoring Apps I have had the restore process hang. I have tried both Auto restore methods (direct and indirect) and they have both hung during restore. This latest time I was able to restore all apps and like one time before when I was able to restore all apps and then go back and restore all data everything worked fine until I rebooted my phone. Upon reboot the system is crashing. It is not a complete boot loop situation, but it is close. It seems like the launcher and most of the O/S crashes hard, screen goes black, buttons lights are on on the bottom and a few moments later the launcher comes back up. This has happened with both ADW and Go Launcher. I prefer Go Launcher and I started to freeze and uninstall different apps like JuiceDefender, ScriptManager, and others that run on startup. It is strange that it only starts crashing after the reboot. It runs great (very smooth, very fast). So I know some app I am restoring is causing a major problem.

I have not ran logcat on it, though I should. I simply haven't had time to work on it while I'm at a computer.

I have not been able to tell what is causing some restores to go without failure and other restores to hang repeatedly on various apps (even after reboots). There is some incompatibility and the inconsistency is making it very hard to troubleshoot. I'm tempted to reload EE4 w/ PIT file using SamsungPST and then load EP1H back up and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

Usually I just restore Apps and App Data only. On EP1W I experimented with restoring system data and it worked fine. On EP1H I have tried both ways and experienced the same problem regardless. The first time I restored system data. This latest time (probably 4th or 5th try, and others) I have restored only Apps and App Data.

While restoring Apps I have had the restore process hang. I have tried both Auto restore methods (direct and indirect) and they have both hung during restore. This latest time I was able to restore all apps and like one time before when I was able to restore all apps and then go back and restore all data everything worked fine until I rebooted my phone. Upon reboot the system is crashing. It is not a complete boot loop situation, but it is close. It seems like the launcher and most of the O/S crashes hard, screen goes black, buttons lights are on on the bottom and a few moments later the launcher comes back up. This has happened with both ADW and Go Launcher. I prefer Go Launcher and I started to freeze and uninstall different apps like JuiceDefender, ScriptManager, and others that run on startup. It is strange that it only starts crashing after the reboot. It runs great (very smooth, very fast). So I know some app I am restoring is causing a major problem.

I have not ran logcat on it, though I should. I simply haven't had time to work on it while I'm at a computer.

I have not been able to tell what is causing some restores to go without failure and other restores to hang repeatedly on various apps (even after reboots). There is some incompatibility and the inconsistency is making it very hard to troubleshoot. I'm tempted to reload EE4 w/ PIT file using SamsungPST and then load EP1H back up and see if that makes any difference.


----------



## gemro311 (Aug 29, 2011)

wyllic said:


> I use my backup pro, never had a single problem with it plus the ui is much cleaner and simpler and it's fast.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


I also am having issues with TB1..using My Backup pro is much easier and cleaner ..

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

the only issue i had was restoring my apps+data from my tbolt to my charge. it never restored my data settings.


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

logcat shows a lot of these:

W/PackageManager( 2962): Not granting permission android.permission.SET_WALLPAPER_COMPONENT to package Hammer.App.DynamicBackground (protectionLevel=3 flags=0xbe44)
W/PackageManager( 2962): Not granting permission android.permission.BIND_WALLPAPER to package Hammer.App.DynamicBackground (protectionLevel=3 flags=0xbe44)
W/PackageManager( 2962): Unknown permission com.samsung.android.permission.READ_MEMO in package com.android.samsungtest.DataCreate
W/PackageManager( 2962): Unknown permission android.permission.WRITE_OWNER_DATA in package com.android.angryGps
W/PackageManager( 2962): Not granting permission android.permission.DEVICE_POWER to package com.android.calendar (protectionLevel=2 flags=0x8be45)

and these

E/PackageManager( 2962): PackageSetting.pkg: com.fridgecat.android.atilt.pkg is null.
E/PackageManager( 2962): PackageSetting.pkg: antris.gameblasters.classic.pkg is null.
E/PackageManager( 2962): PackageSetting.pkg: com.Double.FasterFix.pkg is null.
E/PackageManager( 2962): PackageSetting.pkg: com.stevenhaley.spectrumpuzzles.pkg is null.

I tried running fix permissions in CWM, but it didn't seem like anything happened and it definitely didn't make any difference.

EDIT: I found this: http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2010/01/31/fix-broken-android-permissions-by-re-installing-apps/ , but I'm tired of screwing around with EP1HA for the time being and I am already in the middle of ODIN back to EP1W to see if I can get my phone working normally again with all my data back. This will at least tell me if TitaniumBackup is able to restore the backup it made on EP1W back onto EP1W.


----------



## Jal3223 (Jul 1, 2011)

Try going to preferences, then app processing mode, and change it to indirect. It worked for me.


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

I've done that and still have problems. My last restore was using Indirect.


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

UPDATE: Seems like I am working okay now. I used SamsungPST and the related EE4 ROM (full 100% stock) AND the PIT file with repartition option enabled to restore back to a 100% stock state. Then I applied a version of EP3HA using Odin, booted up, manually installed all my most important apps after signing into my google account (various root tools and important utilities) using the Marketplace and just downloaded them. One of the things I loaded was the BusyBox Installer and I loaded Busy Box 1.18.2 Then I changed Titanium Backup "App processing mode" over to "INTERACTIVE (Classic Android Installer)" and I went through the painful process of reinstalling all my user based apps and data manually clicking on Install and Done on each one. It took a while, but I have ended up with a, so far, stable EP3HA and my apps / data intact even after reboots and 20-30 minutes.

This ADW Launcher has grown on me. I may not go back to Go Launcher, but I do miss the super cool Calendar Go Widget and their version of quick-contacts widget.

I also ran Fix Permissions from the market. (The one in CWM didn't seem to do anything at all.) The one from the market was a pain because you had to click each program manually and with a long list of apps it was time consuming. I think the UIDs were okay anyway because of using the INTERACTIVE / Classic mode in Titanium Backup. Not sure if anyone else wants to go through all that work and try it out, but I hope it helps someone.


----------



## Droidianslip (Sep 13, 2011)

Great news to read a couple hours after buying the pro version - doh!


----------



## yutzybrian (Jun 24, 2011)

I've restored several times with Pro using the batch option without a hitch. Been on EE4, EP1W, and EP3H

Edit: doh! Read all posts before replying lol. Glad to hear you got it working


----------



## quarky42 (Sep 15, 2011)

tculin said:


> Great news to read a couple hours after buying the pro version - doh!


It isn't the Pro version itself that is the cause, as far as I can tell... it is a combination of factors I think. The biggest difference is that this is the latest LEAKED gingerbread. It isn't like this is an official rom that they could have possibly tested with before we got it. So, keep in mind that when you try a new leaked ROM, some of your favorite apps haven't been tested with it. For most apps, that doesn't matter, but for something as advanced and deep functioning as Titanium Backup, I can see how a brand new ROM could throw a monkey wrench.

Also, it doesn't seem to affect everyone. Just a couple/few people have experienced this problem. Others have had no problem restoring their apps/data into EP3HA, so go figure... your mileage may vary.


----------

